# Welding/Cutting Stand Project



## DonCam (Dec 11, 2013)

A little project I did a while back to get my welding and cutting equipment more in one location instead of having is spread out. My Hobart 190 Mig is on top, my Miller 2050 Plasma is in the middle and Miller Syncrowave 180 on the bottom.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice setup Don,looks like plenty of elbow room for any projects.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Very nicely done. I happen to be working on a welding cart right now myself. I have a very nice heavy gauge weather tight electrical box that measures 12 inches deep by 24 wide and 30 inches tall. This will be mounted to the cart which will be on casters and will have a table for stacking parts or working off of and I'll be applying bedliner using our in house turboliner sprayer. This thing is going to be trick!


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

I've been making carts for the welders that I've bought but never thought of combining them like this, Great Job!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Mikeburg said:


> I've been making carts for the welders that I've bought but never thought of combining them like this, Great Job!


I'm 'now' thinking.... Thinking that I have 2 separate buildings 80' apart that I work out of. Now, IF I built a trailer for the Cub that the mig, plaz, stick welder and torch could live on and drag them to the work, I wouldn't have to move the 'work' to the equipment. 
When working inside the larger shop, I could put a castor wheel on the tongue and roll it by hand!
The shops are connected to the same meter Via a 100 amp sub feed. I can run the plaz either place then. I could wire the trailer with 50 amp plug and have an extension to reach the outlets. There is enough air to use the plaz everywhere.

Right now, We have to chose what we need, where we need it and drag stuff out. No matter how tired we are, still have to drag it back in. I would need to place the mig in a way that it could roll off. The space in the smaller shop would not allow room for the rig, but the other stuff has longer leads. 
Would be nice to open a garage door and drive the Cub back in!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

*Raw materials.*

Frank collected this generator last week. Not sure if it will run the plaz and compressor both, but thinking that it just might. 
He decided that we should bolt it to this under used trailer and add all the other stuff to it. It hasn't seen a lot of use since I fixed up the 24' trailer last year.
We will be working on a plan soon. We just set it on there Saturday to get it off the truck. Then I mentioned this thread....

That way, we could drag the stuff wherever we need it.


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

Very slick


----------

